# Does this doing regimen sound reasonable?



## Jefhrn (Nov 6, 2014)

Hello all! I am now three months post total thyroidectomy and have been having a rough time getting the correct dose of Synthroid. Every time I increase my Synthroid I get hyper symptoms and when I lower the dose I get hypo symptoms. It's been very depressing and emotionally difficult. 
My latest regimen is Synthroid 88 mcg on Monday and Friday, then Synthroid 75 mcg the rest of the week, we changed this because I was having hyper symptoms (on 88mcg Monday through Thursday and then 75 mcg Friday through Sunday.)it all is so confusing. I was briefly on cytomel because my free T3 was low, but my endo it's the higher T4 causing my symptoms and I'm just not tolerating the higher Synthroid dose,but to increase the cytomel would elevate the T3 and make me symptomatic, so I discontinued that approximately two weeks ago
These are the most recent labs:
TSH 2.46 range 0.40-4.50
Free T4 1.7 range 0.8-1.8
Free T3 3.6 range 2.3-4.2
Is it unusual to have this kind of dosage regimen?


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

When you were on the Cytomel, did your doctor lower your Synthroid, too? That's the usual protocol when introducing T3.


----------



## Jefhrn (Nov 6, 2014)

Yes, the Synthroid was lowered and my T3 went too high, and we decided to stop that and tweak the Synthroid to the right dose, then re-introduce the cytomel if my free T3 drops. The current labs I posted above are off cytomel for 2 weeks, she didn't think that was a factor , and the t3 looked good so I'm converting appropriately for the moment.She is amazed that my Synthroid dose is so low after a total thyroidectomy, based on my weight I should be on 100 mcg, so was the surgeon who I just saw for my three month follow-up


----------

